# Finals Poll - Best Library Article 2009



## VisExp (Feb 25, 2010)

The following six articles received the most votes in the semi finals.  This poll will determine the Best Library Article of 2009.  There are three fantastic prizes from three very generous donors.  

BEST ARTICLE:  
Roy (Oklahoman) package 2:
2-Afzelia Burls
2-Amboyna Burls
2-Redwood Burl
4 Bethelham Olivewood
2-Blackwood with sap
1-Philipine Persimmon
1-Figured Taz Burl
Total 14 Blanks 
value = $100

Second:Woodturningz prize pack
All 4 of our Diamond Series Inlace blanks (Holographic Flake) $22 value
2 of our Shredded US Monday blanks $13.00 value
2 of our Coffee Bean Blanks (1 white & 1 brown) - $17.90 value
5 Inlace blanks of choice (#01 to 63) - $17.50 value
Free Shipping - $5.80 value - ($9 surcharge for international)

Third: 2-$10 ($20 total) CSUSA gift certificate

This poll will close on 02/28/2010 and the results will be shown then.

Thanks to everyone who contributed articles and thanks for taking the   time to show your appreciation by voting for them.

Making a Silicone Mold Tutorial


Serge  (541K PDF) I

Another Way of Making a Pen

 
Texatdurango  (676kb PDF)


6 Segment Knot Pen


ribanett  (24k PDF)


Casting Bubble Free


its_virgil  (161kb PDF)

Curved Metal Segmenting



djwood1  (1.37mb PDF)

Pen Kit Bushings and Tubes



wracinowski  (287kb PDF)


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 25, 2010)

all are very helpfull links


----------



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2010)

tough decision. But I voted


----------



## Lenny (Feb 25, 2010)

Like every poll I've seen so far ... any choice would be deserving of the top honors ... but I made my vote!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't forget to cast your vote for the Best Library Article.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 28, 2010)

Last chance to vote and show your appreciation for the authors of articles in the library.  

Polls close this evening!


----------



## RAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 28, 2010)

Only 30 minutes left to vote.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 28, 2010)

Well it looks like we need to congratulate old what's his name from south of the border.....


----------



## VisExp (Feb 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well it looks like we need to congratulate old what's his name from south of the border.....



Yup :biggrin:

Congratulations to 

Another Way of Making a Pen

 
Texatdurango


Making a Silicone Mold Tutorial


Serge

Casting Bubble Free


its_virgil 

Thanks to everyone who contributed an article to the library in 2009, and congratulations to the contest winners.

Thanks also to those who took the time to vote.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, I just logged on and had a few PM's wanting to know where part two was, now I know why! Thanks for the votes. Looks like it's time to do a write up on "The Lid"!


----------

